

Apple Patents "Slide to Unlock" – Android Phones in Trouble? - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/apple-patents-slide/8648/

======
pedalpete
I wonder how the Apple "Slide to Unlock" patent will affect the Windows Phone
slide up unlock action.

I'd argue that the Windows action is easier and a nicer interaction. If you
haven't used it, you don't have to actively stretch a slide from one side of
the device to the other. A 'flick' up the screen is enough to unlock the
device. Though I wonder if patent law will see a difference between a 'flick'
and a 'swipe'?

